# New Lab Puppy owner - Feeding suggestions



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have spent most of today browsing these great forums but figured I'd start a thread. We are the brand new owners of a beautiful black purebred lab. We have had her just over a week and she is 11 weeks old today.

We started her on Purina One dog food before I realized that this grocery store stuff is garbage, so am looking at getting a Premium dry food.

It seems our pup is always hungry, I am following the feeding guidelines on the back of the Purina One but they seem low, it says around 1.5 cups per day, is that right for a growing lab pup full of energy? I realize labs will just eat forever if given the chance, but I think she is waking up a lot at night simply from being hungry. 

In terms of dog food to get, from reviews and this site I have narrowed it down to the following in order from most preferred to least. Is any better than the other?

Orijen Puppy
Innova Puppy Dry
Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy
Acana Puppy Large Breed
Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice for Puppies
California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Puppy
Innova Large Breed Puppy Dry (I would prefer to get this large breed since I have a lab, however the regular Innova puppy mix gets better ratings)

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'd pick Orijen puppy since its higher protein which will keep the dog fuller longer on less ammount then purina.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I vote for Orijen


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for your opinions guys and any others are still welcome. We love our pup but would love her to sleep through the night or at least close to it haha


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooh I have the answer for that one too! Play with her as much as possible and take her for a walk right before you go to bed, that should wear her out and make her want to sleep for a while. And ignore her if she cries at night (you're crating her right?) so she'll learn that the night time is for sleeping.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah we make sure and play her out before bed. We do take her for a walk but it only lasts about 5 minutes as she gets too cold (I live where it gets to -50 with the wind chill )

Yes we have her crated. She is amazing during the day as she is alone for 4 hour stretches and has never had an accident in her cage. At night though we have her sleeping in her crate in our bedroom otherwise she cries and cries. I do agree we should try ignore her when she wakes up however it can be tough when she screams so loud and does seem to pee each time we take her out overnight. Of course my wife kicking me out of bed to take her out doesn't help either lol.

The funny thing is at the end of her first week she had two amazing nights where she slept through the night, but she is slipping back into 2-3 wake ups again.

Will keep at it!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

nufan said:


> It seems our pup is always hungry, I am following the feeding guidelines on the back of the Purina One but they seem low, it says around 1.5 cups per day, is that right for a growing lab pup full of energy?


Pups are always hungry. That's normal. Generally the amount recommended on the dog food packages are too high. If you aren't careful, you will have a fat puppy. You should be able to see the back to ribs and see a definate waste line behind the ribcage when viewed from above. You souldn't see hip bones or spine. Thin is always better than fat.



> I realize labs will just eat forever if given the chance, but I think she is waking up a lot at night simply from being hungry.


She is 11 weeks old. Babies don't sleep through the night. Their biological clock just isn't developed yet. She will sleep all night soon. Also remember her little bladder can't hold her pee all night. It's still a few more weeks until she has developed to the point she can do that. At her age, about 4 or 5 hours is the most she can hold it.

There is a rule of thumb about how long a puppy can hold his pee. The number of months of age + 1 is the number of hours a pup should be able to hold it. So a 4 month old puppy should be able to hold it for 5 hours. Your pup is just 3 months old so 4 hours is not unusual. Of course this is very general and all pups will vary one way or the other.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

nufan said:


> At night though we have her sleeping in her crate in our bedroom otherwise she cries and cries.


Remember that she is away from Mama and siblings for the first time in her short life. In the wild she would be with them for a year or more. She would never be alone under any circumstances. She is afraid and being in the room with you comforts her. She knows she is not alone. She can smell you and hear you move and breathe. She has someone to protect her.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!!!

After browsing around a few pet stores, I am still set on getting Orijen Puppy Large Breed for our fur baby. I want what is best for pup so I have to ask, is there going to be any harm in feeding her such a high protein diet? That would be the only thing holding me back from switching her to Orijen, if the high protein was going to cause her any short or long term ill effects.

If not Orijen, it seems Wellness Large Breed Puppy might be a good choice, or even Performatrin which is readily available and seems to get not bad reviews either with decent ingredients.

Any opinions on the Protein debate would be much appreciated!!! Maybe I need a low Protein option until she is on Adult food then I could switch to Orijen?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

high protein is only a problem if its not formulated for growing pups, which usually means higher calcium/phosphorus levels that are too high and could contribute to bone issues down the road. 
As long as the food is for puppies or an all life stage food like Acana provincial ( which is a bit lower protein), youre fine. Make sure to always have fresh water available though because higher protein content requires extra moisture to balance it out.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

nufan said:


> I want what is best for pup so I have to ask, is there going to be any harm in feeding her such a high protein diet?


No, protein is the building block of muscles.



> Any opinions on the Protein debate would be much appreciated!!! Maybe I need a low Protein option until she is on Adult food then I could switch to Orijen?


Don't be too concerned about protein. The thing to be concerned about is whether its plant or animal based protein. Animal based protein is good, plant, not so good.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> high protein is only a problem if its not formulated for growing pups, which usually means higher calcium/phosphorus levels that are too high and could contribute to bone issues down the road.
> ....


High in animal source proteins will never be a problem, for tissue then can keep up with bone growth. When diets are too weak in animal source proteins, that creates the bone issue problems. Plant protein, gluten proteins, hold zero 'biological' value and does not grow tissue, only animal source proteins will grow the tissue. High in protein will never be a problem then assuming it has the right proteins in the ration.

I would suggest try to find a ration without a ton of plant matter, fruits and vegetables. You want animal source proteins in the diet. You may want to add your own fresh meats in to the mix like raw chopped hamburger (get the higher fat content as opposed to the 90% lean) to ensure your dog is getting enough animal source proteins. He will fare a lot better in the long run and have overall better health IMO when you make it a priority to offer as much animal source proteins you can deliver.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys!! Picked up some Orijen Large Breed Puppy. Gave her a few pieces and she went crazy!!! Now begins the slow transition process!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! You should definitely love the results you see with Orijen as opposed to any other food that "seems to get not bad reviews either with decent ingredients." I find when I catch myself saying things like that, I end up answering my own question :smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

nufan said:


> ... We are the brand new owners of a beautiful black purebred lab. We have had her just over a week and she is 11 weeks old today.


Just wanted to say, congratulations and best wishes with your new addition. I have a male yellow Lab and I just adore him! I commend you for wanting to give your Lab puppy nothing but the best.

I think Orijen Puppy is an excellent choice! Have fun with your new Lab.


----------



## Forestwood (Feb 20, 2009)

*Yikes, no wonder your poor puppy is hungry!*

if you are only feeding 1 1/2 cups per day!! I am a Labrador breeder for 10 years, at her age she should be eating at least 1 to 1 1/4 cups 3 times per day! You are starving your puppy! Though it is important not to let your puppy get fat you also need to make sure she gets enough nutrients to grow properly. When she is finishing every meal every time you will need to increase the amount she is eating. Lab puppies generally peak out at around 6 months old, then as growth slows down you can start cutting back, it is a line you have to walk as to feeding enough for growth but not too much so the puppy gets fat. I feed my puppies Innova large breed puppy food.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree Forest, the Purina One puppy feeding guidelines seem way off. We are now transitioning to Orijen and are following their guidelines. Now that Pup is 3 months old as of yesterday it recommends 3.75 - 4.5 cups per day.

Her poops are much softer now, verging (but not quite) on diarrhea. Is this normal on Orijen or should I expect this in the transition process until we are fully switched?


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

nufan said:


> I agree Forest, the Purina One puppy feeding guidelines seem way off. We are now transitioning to Orijen and are following their guidelines. Now that Pup is 3 months old as of yesterday it recommends 3.75 - 4.5 cups per day.
> 
> Her poops are much softer now, verging (but not quite) on diarrhea. Is this normal on Orijen or should I expect this in the transition process until we are fully switched?


I have a Boxer puppy who is now 14 weeks old. He was on Orijen Puppy and had diarrhea. We fed just a small amount of cooked brown rice with it and that helped solidify him. We fed 1/4 cup brown rice per 1 cup kibble. Once we switched him to Orijen Large Breed Puppy, he had no more diarrhea. 

Which one are you feeding?


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> I have a Boxer puppy who is now 14 weeks old. He was on Orijen Puppy and had diarrhea. We fed just a small amount of cooked brown rice with it and that helped solidify him. We fed 1/4 cup brown rice per 1 cup kibble. Once we switched him to Orijen Large Breed Puppy, he had no more diarrhea.
> 
> Which one are you feeding?


Thanks for the info! We are also on Orijen Large Breed Puppy, so hopefully things get better otherwise maybe your rice trick is worth trying? I'd like to give it a few more days at least. She is very good and had no accidents in her crate/in the house but when she does poop 2-3 times a day its been a little less solid than is normal I think...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a couple more excellent puppy foods. I am just trying to make it a little more difficult to make your decision. LOL

Artemis Fresh Mix Med/Large Breed Puppy 

Merrick Puppy Plate


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

nufan said:


> Thanks for the info! We are also on Orijen Large Breed Puppy, so hopefully things get better otherwise maybe your rice trick is worth trying? I'd like to give it a few more days at least. She is very good and had no accidents in her crate/in the house but when she does poop 2-3 times a day its been a little less solid than is normal I think...


If it is just a little less solid, I wouldn't worry about. For a while there, my pup's poop looked like a cow pie. :tongue: We let him go a week and a half before starting the rice.

Otherwise, it is just him adjusting the microbes in his gut. It may take a week or two for the microbes in his gut to adjust, but he should be just fine. :smile:


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

sorry to bump my own thread! Poor pups poops have gotten worse and are basically liquid now. What's strange though is in the morning they are fairly solid but by night are liquid. We have still been feeding her a mix of the grocery store brand she was on, and Orijen large breed puppy. Is it normal for this to be still going on? I have finished up the bag of grocery store stuff and was hoping to move to straight Orijen now but we are now concerned. I guess my options are:

Stick with Orijen and hope things get better?
Go by Orijen's advice and add a tbsp or two of pumpkin puree (or brown rice as mentioned earlier in the thread)
Admit defeat and assume Orijen just doesn't agree with pup and try find a different brand?
Seek vet advice (she goes in this week anyway for shots) but I know they will push Hill's which is the brand they sell.

The only other things I could think of that would cause it are occasional benny bully pure liver treats and pressed raw hide bones but she doesn't really have long with them...

Thanks for all the advice and any other comments. Other than the liquid poops she is so happy and full of energy...just doesn't make sense.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How does the pup feel? Energetic? Lathargic? Is she throwing up? How much and how often are you feeding now?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Has the puppy been wormed yet? has the puppy been tested for parvo? if the puppy seems perfectly fine aside from the diarrhea, just try to make sure your puppy stays hydrated and stick with the Orijen for another week or so.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

yep she is full of energy and you wouldn't think anything was wrong other than her poops. She has been dewormed and had parvo shots. (She just has one more round of shots to do which is booked in for this week)

We leave fresh water out constantly and she does seem to drink quite a bit, in fact we gave her a bath and she just sat there and drank a bunch of the water!!

We are feeding her 3 times a day still, according to the back of the Orijen bag we should be feeding around 3-4.5 cups per day (off the top of my head, orijen website is down atm so can't verify), we are somewhere in between there and wondering if diarrhea is being caused by over feeding which I read is possible, we may try cut it back slightly and see how we go as she is already getting a bit of a gut on her! I am thinking somewhere between 2.5 and 3.5 might be a bit more appropriate??? She is 13 weeks old today and I am basing her feeding on an adult weight of 75-80 pounds (what her Mom weighed, and seems about right for an adult lab)

She ALWAYS has hiccups also, which I think is because she simply inhales her food (so fast, no chewing). Not sure if it's related...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If she is still feeling good, I wouldn't worry a whole lot about her. Like rannmiller said, make sure to keep her hydrated. I would try feeding less and see what happens. It's still possible she still has worms and if the parvo shot was recent, there is a possiblity this is a reaction to that.

Chewing has no relation to this problem. Dogs don't chew.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

nufan said:


> She ALWAYS has hiccups also, which I think is because she simply inhales her food (so fast, no chewing). Not sure if it's related...


Having the hiccups has nothing to do with food or eating too fast. Its a natural thing for puppies, and human babies, to have hiccups constantly because the hiccup action strengthens the airways. Enjoy them while they are still around! Constant hiccups will not last forever!

And I second the motion to cut back on feeding. I would start by cutting food way back for the first day, like only 2 cups for the entire day...which wont hurt if you just do it for one day. Then slowly add in more, unless you see diarrhea again. If so, just cut back again slowly working in more food, until you see normal stools on a consistent basis. 

To me it sounds like this puppy is getting tons of food...more than she really needs. When I first got Bailey, my first Great Dane, I was only feeding her about 1.5 to 2 cups a day and she was 25 pounds at 8 weeks. People will think this is because she is a lower energy dog in general, but she was in no way low energy! Puppies should be kept trim while growing so they don't have added weight on their joints.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks again so much for the replies, I'm trying to work out what she should be getting fed but agree that she is getting too much. Weather this is the cause of the diarrhea or not is up for debate but we will see now I guess!! Really hope we can keep feeding her Orijen as it seems like a great food and she really does loves eating it.

When I look at Orijen's (Large Breed Puppy) feeding schedule, I put our pup in the 65-90lb category (based on her Mom, and breed). It shows the following:

*1.5-3 Months* 2-2¼ cups per day
*3-9 Months* 3¾-4½ cups per day
*9-14 Months* 4¼-5 cups per day

Our pup was born October 5th, making her 3 months old tomorrow. As per the above are we meant to step her up to 3.75-4.5 cups per day???? seems like a big jump. 

I am going to start her on around 2 cups per day today and see how she goes and increase slowly, for the last week or so she was getting around 3¼ cups (I was basing her age on number of weeks, ie when she turned 12 weeks I assumed she was 3 months)

ahhh so much to learn, thanks again all, big help!!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems like these foods always tell you to overfeed your dog (I guess they'd rather have an obese puppy than a puppy that's starving), you just have to figure it out for yourself for the most part. It's annoying, but thats how it is!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have found that most, if not all, kibble feeds print their daily rations way above what a normal dog would ever need. I personally think this is because the more your dog eats, the more food you will end up buying, which puts more money in the company's pocket. 

That is why I think it is best to just keep an eye on body condition (weight and shape) and function (poop, pee and energy level :wink: ) is the best thing that you can do.

You also have to keep in mind that not every dog, even if the same breed, is going to have the same metabolism and nutritional needs. So they print a guestimate of what a normal healthy dog might need in one day based on feeding trials (which IMHO are a complete joke).


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

If one were to actually look at the caloric amount recommended by the NRC and the caloric density of Orijen, the schedule is too high.

My 15 week Boxer pup is currently eating only 3 cups plus 1/4 c fish (either canned tuna or canned salmon) a day and is at a great weight right now. I add the fish because he loves it and it is a great source of nutrition. He's my little water dog; if its water, smells like water, goes in the water, or lives in the water, he wants it. :tongue:

His mom is 60 lbs and his dad is 75 lbs, so he should mature to a similar weight as your pup.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems Orijen just doesn't agree with Pup still  Still having "soft serve icecream" poops (sorry for that detail) which can't be good for her since its been going on over a week now.. Have tried mixing in pumpkin puree with no change, the only thing I can think is there is something in the Orijen that doesn't agree with her.

Any other comments on other kibble? Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy (5 Star) and Performatrin Puppy (4 Star) are both readily available locally, am wondering if these will be OK until 1 year and might try her on EVO after that...


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

nufan said:


> Seems Orijen just doesn't agree with Pup still  Still having "soft serve icecream" poops (sorry for that detail) which can't be good for her since its been going on over a week now.. Have tried mixing in pumpkin puree with no change, the only thing I can think is there is something in the Orijen that doesn't agree with her.
> 
> Any other comments on other kibble? Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy (5 Star) and Performatrin Puppy (4 Star) are both readily available locally, am wondering if these will be OK until 1 year and might try her on EVO after that...


Bummer, oh well. It may be worth it to try a different no-grain feed when she is older, but there really isn't much more than Orijen for pups.

Innova, Blue Buffalo, and Wellness would all be very appropriate choices for your puppy. :smile:


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

Well its an ongoing battle, Pup has now had soft (and sometimes runny) poops for close to 4 weeks now which we are getting worried about. So far: 

1) Fed her grocery store stuff that she was getting at the breeders. Poops seemed OK but wanted to change to a quality food.
2) Fed Orijen Large Breed Pup. Absolutely loved the food but thats when the soft poops started (and continued). Took a sample to the vet who found nothing and recommended changing to a different food.
3) Wanted to keep with a quality food so changed to Wellness Largre Breed Puppy. Soft poops (sometimes runny) continued.

Vet is recommending changing to Hills, and I am now tempted to change back to the grocery store stuff. From what I can tell both are equally crappy! But just feel so bad that pup is having the poop problems, and now doesn't even like her food! I think Orijen spoiled her too much, now she won't eat Wellness lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like this puppy could really benefit from a change to some _real_ food, if you catch my drift :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you ever considered feeding your dog a raw diet? That's what many of us here on the forum feed our dogs. Fresh raw meat, organ meat, and bones digest very quickly, decreasing the amount of time stool sits in the intestines, therefore creating firm, ideal stool. That would defiantly be the best thing for your dog. For more info on raw diets, I'd suggest you have a look at the archives here on the forum, and take a look at the following websites;

Jane Anderson's Raw Learning Site

Raw Fed Dogs

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

*If for some reason you decide not to feed a raw diet, you could try a home cooked diet with some fresh baked chicken with brown rice. 

*Also, if you are wanting to stick with commercial kibble, I would suggest trying California Natural's Lamb and Rice or Chicken and Rice formulas, which are created with simple ingredients for dog with allergies or sensitive digestive systems.:smile:

Here are some other ways to help with loose stools for the time being;

-Add Psyllium or Metamucil which are fiber supplements to his diet (Half a teaspoon twice a day is what I'd start with, and make sure to only use this with canned food and or plenty of water)

-Canned pumpkin (As a rule of thumb a couple of teaspoons daily for a small dog or a couple of tablespoons for a large dog) 

-Add fiber to your dog's diet

-You may also want to try cutting back on the amount of food you're feeding your dog, for overfeeding can cause digestive upset.

-You may want to try some plain yogurt (from 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon depending on size of dog) with his probiotics in it that assist with digestion/colon health.


----------



## nufan (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the links, I think we will stick to a kibble diet for now. I tried the pumpkin which didn't change anything, but will try some of the other suggestions. Much appreciated!


----------



## Dior (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you ever looked into Life's Abundance? Go to Welcome to HealthyPetNet. Great info on the site! 

Check out the short video there, "Do you really know what's in your pet's food?" What an eye-opener! That's what made me switch my dog and 2 cats to Life's Abundance as well as become a rep for them. You can order right through my site if you wish. This human-grade food is formulated by a holistic vet. She's actively involved in the company, and customers can join in on her conference calls (every other Tues eve) to ask her questions, express concerns, etc. Great company, great food! 

I read a concern above about feeding your pets too much. With Life's Abundance, you feed the dog/cat less because the food is so nutritious, and does not contain corn, wheat, soy or other cheap fillers. 

The most unique thing about this food vs other great holistic pet foods is that it is made in small batches, and shipped directly to you FRESH ... no warehousing, no sitting in inventory in pet stores. Shipping is inexpensive, one customer bought a 40 lb. bag, 48 cans and some treats, and the shipping was only 7.75! It costs me 1.04 a day to feed my 50+ lb. springer.

Feel free to contact me through the website as well. I have joined this forum to help whenever I can. My mission is to help our beautiful pets live longer, healthier lives! Best wishes to all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Dior said:


> Have you ever looked into Life's Abundance? Go to Welcome to HealthyPetNet. Great info on the site!
> 
> Check out the short video there, "Do you really know what's in your pet's food?" What an eye-opener! That's what made me switch my dog and 2 cats to Life's Abundance as well as become a rep for them. You can order right through my site if you wish. This human-grade food is formulated by a holistic vet. She's actively involved in the company, and customers can join in on her conference calls (every other Tues eve) to ask her questions, express concerns, etc. Great company, great food!
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, Here is the link for Life's Abundance kibble from Dog Food Analysis:

Dog Food Reviews - Lifes Abundance Premium Health Food for Puppies & Adult Dogs - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Dior (Jan 18, 2010)

Info in that particular review is incorrect. No ethoxyquin is used, ever. Also chicken meal as the 1st ingredient contains very concentrated protein, vs, say, chicken meat or any "meat" listed as the first ingredient in a food. Chicken meat contains more water than protein. I could go through the whole review, but I've seen many online reviews of other great foods (and other products) that were either not true, or less than. 

There are a lot of things to consider, hidden agendas, a personal vendetta, the product not working for one person may be great for another....etc. when choosing dog food, or any other product for that matter... automobile, plasma TV, etc., etc., etc. One must do a lot of research and then choose feels right to you.

Cheers!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

nufan said:


> thanks for the links, I think we will stick to a kibble diet for now. I tried the pumpkin which didn't change anything, but will try some of the other suggestions. Much appreciated!


Personally, like others have recommended, I would try California Natural if you don't have any luck with grain free foods. Try California Natural's Lamb and Rice or Chicken and Rice formulas which include a minimal amount of ingredients which is perfect for both dogs with allergies, as well as dogs with digestion/intestinal issues.


----------



## NANEKI (Dec 13, 2009)

It seems our pup is always hungry, I am following the feeding guidelines on the back of the Purina One but they seem low, it says around 1.5 cups per day, is that right for a growing lab pup full of energy

Whow.....I fed my lab when he was a puppy 3 times a day....and he was never fat...1.5 cups a day? doesn't seem like enough to me for a growing puppy. I know in the Hotel where I worked, we fed puppies morning noon and night. Not a lot each time, but it would add up to more than 1.5 cups a day.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

NANEKI said:


> It seems our pup is always hungry, I am following the feeding guidelines on the back of the Purina One but they seem low, it says around 1.5 cups per day, is that right for a growing lab pup full of energy
> 
> Whow.....I fed my lab when he was a puppy 3 times a day....and he was never fat...1.5 cups a day? doesn't seem like enough to me for a growing puppy. I know in the Hotel where I worked, we fed puppies morning noon and night. Not a lot each time, but it would add up to more than 1.5 cups a day.


Your pup may still be hungry because his body is starving for much needed nutrients that low quality pet foods like Purina lack. I'd switch to a higher quality food. In the meantime, you could try and add some cooked cabbage to his kibble, which will fill him up without the extra calories.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> Your pup may still be hungry because his body is starving for much needed nutrients that low quality pet foods like Purina lack. I'd switch to a higher quality food. In the meantime, you could try and add some cooked cabbage to his kibble, which will fill him up without the extra calories.


Todd, not sure what to think of your advice...

First the dog is hungry because it's lacking proper nutrition 

Then you want her to feed food with no nutrition to "fill him up"?????

Why not suggest adding something beneficial to the dogs diet?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Todd, not sure what to think of your advice...
> 
> First the dog is hungry because it's lacking proper nutrition
> 
> ...


Well, basically I think a higher quality food would help the hunger issue, but if she is not willing to switch to a higher quality kibble, which some people are not for whatever reason, she could try the cabbage as a means of filling him up without extra calories. I guess cabbage wouldn't be the most nutritious thing in the world to add, but just for the sake of filling him up it won't do any harm. Another food to try might be egg whites, which are filling but very low in fat.

When I give advice, I like to give multiple options because not everyone is going to go with only one option, even if it's the best option. Different people have different lifestyles, beliefs, and situations, therefore I like to give several options in my advice, and let individual whom the suggestions are targeted toward make their decision based off of there lifestyle factors.

For example, I may be an advocate for a raw diet, but there are many people who simply won't feed raw. There is no sense in arguing with them, but rather give them alternatives, even if they aren't as overall successful as feeding raw. 

In this case, I would recommend a diet change, however some people either can't afford or will not do so for an array of reasons, therefore I recommended the cabbage as an alternative to fill her dog up with out adding the extra calories of kibble. I realize the dog won't get much nutritional benefit from the cabbage, but it will at least prevent her from being overfed, and help her feel more satisfied after her meal. And, as I said above, a better alternative may be egg whites, for they are filling, but very low in fat. Also, although not the most nutritious snack in the world for a dog, popcorn is fairly filling, with very little calories. They're basically like air.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I vote for Orijen! Great food great quality the best!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

If you choose to stick with commercial dog and cat food, it's always best to try something grain-free, considering that grains are not very digestible for dogs, and have little to no nutritional value to them. Here are some of the top, grain-free commercial dog foods I would recommend;

EVO, Origin, Taste Of The Wild, Instinct, Wellness Core, Solid Gold, and Canidae, Timberwolf Organics, among others.

If those foods are a bit expensive for you, here are some other higher quality pet foods with grains, but also hight quality ingredients;

Innova, Chicken Soup For The Pet Lover's Soul, AvoDerm, Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, California Natural, and Acana, Merrick, among others.

If you're looking for a pet food more along the price lines of IAMS, here are some of those pet foods, but much higher quality than IAMS;

Premium Edge, Fromm, Nutro, Diamond Naturals, among others.

*The good thing about buying a high quality pet food, is that you may save money in the long run, not only in vet bills, but high quality kibble makes so you can feed your dog less, filling him up, and providing him with just as much/more nutrition. 

*Also, try considering feeding your pets canned wet food rather than fry food, because that more closely mimics what they would eat in the wild.

*If you decide to feed commercial foods instead of homemade or raw, still try to give your pet's some fresh meat and raw, meaty bones as often as possible. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> If you choose to stick with commercial dog and cat food, it's always best to try something grain-free, considering that grains are not very digestible for dogs, and have little to no nutritional value to them. Here are some of the top, grain-free commercial dog foods I would recommend;
> 
> EVO, Origin, Taste Of The Wild, Instinct, Wellness Core, Solid Gold, and Canidae, Timberwolf Organics, among others.
> 
> ...


I'm just curious as to why this exact post is put in two different locations, on posts with two different questions, in two different situations, about two different species. it kind of feels like you are spamming the board with copy & paste advice rather than offering educated opinions based on people's individual situation..:frown:
ETA: make that three different locations. 

That being said, I would never in a million years give cabbage to my dogs, cooked or raw. Most dogs will take any opportunity they get, and baturally will be on a constant scavenge for food. This does not mean the dog is starving. If the dog is of a healthy body weight and maintaining it, disregard how hungry they may seem. Kind of goes along with "Stare at my cute, starving face, and not my chubby body"
Not only is cabbage species-inappropriate, but I can't even imagine the gas it would give a dog.


----------

